# Looking for rare crypts.



## adkaqua (Apr 27, 2018)

Specifically pink panther and Pahang mutated. But any cool unique rare crypts.... I'm open to. Pm please

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

adkaqua said:


> Specifically pink panther and Pahang mutated. But any cool unique rare crypts.... I'm open to. Pm please
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Might want to re-post this, as WTB - Want To Buy, on the site's 'For Sale and Trade' section... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/


----------



## adkaqua (Apr 27, 2018)

So that means actually using a computer hah. I have never logged ON the forum from a pc. Only ever used my phone and that thread is locked out to mobile. 


Hah. Aye....I'll actually get on after work. Fair enough. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

